# Audio / Video >  Vajadzīgs lampu past. guru :/

## Alfs29

Tiek mekleets subj.
Uzdevums/problema sekojošs.
Ir lampu pastūzis, kur izejaa stāv FU-813 (analogs RCA 813). Sleegums = SE. 
Sākumā problēma izpaudaas kaa ljoti ilga uzsilshana, aproh 1h kameer pazuud kroplji.
BET!!!!! izsledzam uz 5 min, iesleedzam apakalj un atkal jaasilda ... :/ 
Tagad kroplju probleema ir palikusi veel ljaunaaka un vispaar 1 kanaals saak zust.
Ja paskatamies ar oscili uz lampas, tad ieejaa lampai signaals ir ljoti smuks. Izejaa pirms trafa auzas :/
Nonjemam slodzi no trafa un bilde paliek daudz labaaka.
Nociinijamies ar koleegji kaadus 3 vakarus, bet jeegaa nekaadaa netikaam. Bija doma nest pie "baatjushkas", lai aprasina ar sveeto uudeni un izdzen nelabo  :: 
Varbuut ir kaads ,kas par taisnigu samaksu buutu gatavs "izdziit nelabo"?  :: 
Dikti jau nu patika kaa vinjsh skan ... un arii silda patiikami, ziemas aukstajos vakaros  :: 

Mans mob ir 29286386, Aldis
p.s. Nee, buveetaajam nevar atdot salabot, jo tas ir atceljojis no HK.
Pati kaste atrodas Riigaa.

----------


## osscar

Nāksies tevi apbēdināt - šitie ķīnas lampinieki ar savam pcb un  miniatūrajiem karstošajiem trafiem ir  no īstiem lampiniekim tā kā mums līdz mēnesim...viens normāls trafs maksā vairāk par HK lampinieku.

----------


## Alfs29

> Nāksies tevi apbēdināt - šitie ķīnas lampinieki ar savam pcb un  miniatūrajiem karstošajiem trafiem ir  no īstiem lampiniekim tā kā mums līdz mēnesim...viens normāls trafs maksā vairāk par HK lampinieku.


 Atvaino. Nu umnjiks bljin!!!!
Ne tu esi redzeejis par ko ir runa, ne zini, bet jau - miniaturie kjiinieshu suudi utt ...
Tur ir faktiski 100% point to point montaazha. PCB ir tikai baroshanas blokaa.
Miniaturie trafi kopaa ar kjinieshu kasti sver drusku virs 20kg!!!!! 
Konkreetaa lampinieka cena KTR bija aprox 600USD, kas prieksh turienes ir diezgan normaala nauda jau. + celjsh uz miiljoto LV.
Un "normaals" tavaa izpratnee laikam skaitas tikai kautkas no Lundahl vai AN?

----------


## osscar

tad ieliec normālu pastūža nosaukumu nevis vnk no HK.  un bildes nevis filozofē.

----------


## Alfs29

> tad ieliec normālu pastūža nosaukumu nevis vnk no HK.  un bildes nevis filozofē.


 Kaada starpiba kaada bilde, ja vien vareeshana un veelme paliidzeet neaprobehojas ar apd%^$@nu forumaa.
Cilveekam, kas saprot un orienteejas lampaas no manis dotaa info jau buutu jaasaprot, ko aptuven vaeetu nozimeet FU-813 jeb RCA 813 ..... taa ir lampa, kas ir izmeeraa starp colas un 0.5 alus bundzu. 
Nosaukums ir SounTrack 813, idejiski ljoti lidziigs Audioromy 813

Labpraat ieliktu bildi, ja vien zinaatu kaa. 
Attachmentu ar pielikt nesanaaca. Varbuut foruma, a varbuut MAC gljuki :/

----------


## osscar

Nu tur jau tā lieta, ka tas tikai idejiski ir  kaut kam līdzīgs. Var sākt mainīt lampas, trafus ut.t.  Trafs tieši ir vissvarīgākā komponente lampiniekam. Es parēķināju vienreiz cik maksā tikai komponenti paštaisītam, labam lampiniekam - pārdomāju, jo tas jau bez darba bija vairāk par 600usd. šitie ķīnieši grēko uz trafiem, droselēm , par lampām nemaz nerunājot. Lampas kanāliem mainīji vietām ?

----------


## osscar

http://www.ict-net.net/813big.jpg

šī esot tā brīnuma shēma

----------


## Alfs29

Jaa mainiju. Iipashi sliktais kanaals paliek tur kur vinjsh bija.
Augstspriegums naak no 1 punkta abiem kan. Kveeli meeriju.
Es tev saku, tur prasas peec batjushkas + sveeaa uudens jau.
Veel paproveesim trafus pamainiit.
Tur jau idejiski tikai 2 vadi jaapaarmet, jo SE trafam UL rezhimaa ir arii ts viduspunkts pri tinumam.

----------


## Alfs29

> http://www.ict-net.net/813big.jpg
> 
> šī esot tā brīnuma shēma


 prieksha man ir paartaisiita un arii feedback loops ir nost.

----------


## osscar

nu tad jau viņš ir tweekots, nez vai tā vnk var izmest feedback , ok var samazināt bet ne jau izmest vispār....un cik palasījos forumos, daudzi mokas ar disortion  u.t...M\es tak nezinām vai viņš maz sākotnēji ir skanējis...

----------


## Didzis

Ja nav slinkums atbraukt ar to stiprekli līdz Lielvārdei, tad nav nekādu problēmu vismaz precīzi pateikt, kas aparātam lēcies. Es gan domāju, ka visdrīzāk izejas lampas "nobeigušās", vai kas lēcies ar mīnusa spriegumu. Diemžēl, man "kastītē" nav nevienas 813 lampas ar kurām uzreiz pamainīt izejas lampas, bet gan jau ar lampu testeri var nomērīt esošās ampas.

----------


## osscar

ja par barošanas problēmām ar netā raksta...

----------


## Alfs29

> Ja nav slinkums atbraukt ar to stiprekli līdz Lielvārdei, tad nav nekādu problēmu vismaz precīzi pateikt, kas aparātam lēcies. Es gan domāju, ka visdrīzāk izejas lampas "nobeigušās", vai kas lēcies ar mīnusa spriegumu. Diemžēl, man "kastītē" nav nevienas 813 lampas ar kurām uzreiz pamainīt izejas lampas, bet gan jau ar lampu testeri var nomērīt esošās ampas.


 Didzis, "govno vopros" saki kad un kur var piebraukt, kaa arii, kaa, lai tevi dabon rokaa.
Vai bus maajaa 700V baroshaana dabonama? Vai bus kaads SE trafs testam pieejams? Vajaga aprox 10K primaro, ja izeja uz 8R
Mans phone = 29286386, Aldis
Es varu kaut tuulit ... jaasavaac tikai kaste no office.

----------


## Didzis

Alfs29, nosūtiju PM

----------


## guguce

Par laimi lampas noveco (šitāda cena)...

----------


## kaspich

es atvainojos, ja akadam mans jautaajums liksies provokativs.
kaa var buut - Aldis it kaa sakariigi runaa, kaut ko ir 'paarbuveejis', kad piedaavaa paliidziibu, uzskaita savas prasiibas. prjam - specs. bet, kaskaadee, kas satur 5 [PIECUS] elementus - galaa netiek..
es sho nesaprotu. nee, ok, laikam tas ir normaali muusdienaas..
internetaa kaut ko palasam,kaut ko pabakstam..

----------


## guguce

It kā..., bet lampas pamainīt... un...
Varbūt balto cimdu nebij   ::

----------


## Alfs29

> kaskaadee, kas satur 5 [PIECUS] elementus - galaa netiek..
> es sho nesaprotu. nee, ok, laikam tas ir normaali muusdienaas..
> internetaa kaut ko palasam,kaut ko pabakstam..


 Taapeec jau ari teicu, ka vajadziigs batjushka ar sveeto uudeni. 
Notesteet trafu un noveerteet meerijumus es nespeeju. (par iiso, jeb noceptiem tinumiem neiet runa)
Manas zinaashanas ir liimenii, kad zinu kaa izskatas detaljas un aptuveni ko kas noziimee.
Es neesmu speejiigs saprast visas taas lampu liiknes, bet zinu, ka lodaamuru nevajaga graabt uzreiz peec izraushanas no tiikla aiz metaala daljas. Es esmu speejiigs salodeet gatavu sheemu, bet tajaa pat laikaa neizprast taas darbiibas principus.

p.s. Uzlabojumus/paarbuuvi neveicu es, bet gan labs pazinja no Polijas, jo caur turieni vinju dabut uz LV bija 2x leetaak, nekaa pa tiesho.... man nesaprotamas transportnieku pakalpojumu izmaksu deelj.  ::

----------


## Alfs29

> It kā..., bet lampas pamainīt... un...
> Varbūt balto cimdu nebij


 Kaa jau rakstiju ieprieksh, tad lampas vietaam mainiju.
Tachu, ja tev ir atvilknee kaada _a priori_  laba RCA 813 jeb FU-813 lampa, tad buutu ljoti pateiciigs, ja vereetu aiznjemties to no tevis.

----------


## Zigis

Ja mainīji lampas vietām mainīji, var pieņemt ka tās ir labas, vari mēģināt tālāk ar salīdzināšanas metodi naučnogo tika starp kanaliem. 
Pamēri spriegumus uz anosda, katoda, tīkliņa, salīdzini ar ejošo kanālu. Varētu būt aukstais lodējums kautkur (uzkarst, piespiežas, puslīdz kontakts). Ja rezistoriem nav deguma pēdu, vienkārši pārlodē pārkausē visus kontaktus detaļām, kas attiescas uz izejas pakāpi. Vēl tam pocim, kas nāk no -85V varbūt kontakts gļučī. Vēl var lampas ligzdu izpētīt, varbūt kādi kontakti apogļojušies, vai ķīniešu lētie bleķīši vaļīgi kļuvuši.
Paraugs Tev ir ar ko salīdzināt, uz priekšu, kā tajā bērnu spēlē, meklē atšķirības.
Šaubos vai trafā būs vaina, ja nav dedzis.
Tas amps pašā sākumā vismaz normāli gāja?

----------


## kaspich

nu, es taa/pa fikso likmi liktu uz to.. kaa vinju sacu tajaa barotaajaa - to alja retro lampu diodi  :: 
cik saprotu, tad vinja:
a) ir kaa papilsu R filtraa
b) padod anoda spriegumu ar aizturi

ja tas iet uz beigaam, tad anodam buus pazeminaats spriegums, un visi briinumi. testam - pie ieslegta mapa var pameeriit U kritumu uz taa briinuma galiem, jeb anodspriegumu.


Aldi, paldies par izklaastu - tagad skaidrs. uzbrukums tiek atsaukts  :: 
vnk internetaa masveida atnak cilveki ar textu - esmu elektronikas guru, kaa tranzistoru piesleegt. taapeec arii taada neizpratne bija  :: 

p.s. otrajaa vietaa [maz ticams] - elektroliiti kveeles baroshanaa. straavas palielas, gan jau temperatura arii..

----------


## osscar

cik saprotu, tā diode abus kanālus "griež", tad gļukam vajadzētu būt abos kanālos...cik sapratu tauta sūdzas,, ka šķībie šajos liek švakus trafus - ja nemaldos tām izejas lampām kvēlei vajag bezmaz 5A uz tiem 10V....tātad ...vismaz 100W + rezerve...trafus jamie noslēpj tajā kastītē...interesanti līdz cik uzkarst trafs pēc pāris h lietošanas ?

----------


## kaspich

hmm. jaa, tut Ti prav. 
nez, nu te ir lozeeshana.

ALdi - reku, shemaa ir paaris pamatsperiegumi noraaditi, piem., anodaiem 900V. panjem testeri un nomeeri!
taapat arii U uz katoda. tad uzreiz buus skaidrs lampas darba rezhiims.

veel - ja ampam ir novaakta ooc, tad.. THD, protams, buus cits [ok, triodes leegumaa - pretendejam uz 2.harmoniku].

reku sheku 2.tiiklam ir 100ohm, kaa nojausham - ar zvaigzniiti, tb, piemekleejam U uz taa tiikla. arii tas ar laiku vareetu buut jaamaina. ok, arii tas it kaa neliidz shaja situaacijaa.

trafam - Z nomeeriit - operaacijs vienkaarsh, redzeetu kadu iissavienotu vijumu.
reku pocis. ar to iestaada lampas darba rezhiimu. kas ar to?

----------


## osscar

reku tā audiorymi  iekšas. Cik palasīju - laimes spēle ar šitiem - kondensatori var būt brāķi \= sīkas montāžas lažas, drosele ar kūstošu plastmasas serdi...ut.t. kaut vai kur tas siltums no tiltiņiem novadās ? kaste ta slēgta ..

----------


## osscar

jācer ka nav šādi iekšā :   ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, C nevis braakji, bet mirst nost tajaas nenormaalajaas temperatuuraas.
paskat, 2gab. 5W blakus.. blin, tak lielaakaa dalja siltuma taam R izdalaas caur izvadiem - vajag normaalu platiibu dzeseeshanai. a tur: 2X5W +4X3W blakus, +...
nu, tur moska ir 100+oC  ::

----------


## osscar

tāpēc tie C bez izolācijas ?  ::

----------


## kaspich

es pat teiktu, ka shaadam ampam [ar vnk fixed rezhiima eistatiishanu izejas lampai] ik peec XX darba stundaam [vechi, kas lieto lampas, zinaas labaak peec pieredzes], izveikt sekojoshas proceduuras:
a) otraa tiikla U iestatiishana
b) darba punkta iestatiishana [ar to poci]

+ peec XXX darba stundaam [njemot veeraa augsto darba temperatuuru] - elektroliitu mainja kritiskaakajaas kjeedees [liekam 125oC versijas, long life, kvalitatiivus]..

----------


## kaspich

> tāpēc tie C bez izolācijas ?


  ::  droshi vien. zin kaa - nesmuki buus, ja lietotaajs atver ampu, a tur izolaacija apdegusi un pusnolobijusies. 
labaak nonjem jau zavodaa. i dzeseejas labaak.

tb, 5w pretestiibas dzeejam ar elektolitiem  ::  patented solution  ::

----------


## osscar

lūk iemesli, kāpēc pašam lampinieku vākt nevis novērst tehnisko brāķi, kura te ne mazums. Tas amps ir bez jebkādas drošības rezerves.

----------


## Isegrim

> reku tā audiorymi  iekšas


 Keramiskie paneļi (sockets) dikti atgādina _soviet military_ - spraudu tādos 6C33C. Tik šī konstrukcija gauži nenopietna; stiprinājums vien divos stūros   ::  .

----------


## kaspich

tieshi taa. caur paneli tachu dzesejas lampas apaksdalja+izvadi. ka paneli pieskruuvee pie shasijas, lielaa meeraa arii shasija kalpo kaa radiators.. te - viss ir slikti..

----------


## Didzis

Nu tā, izmociju to Alfs29 pastiprinātāju. Pastiprinātāju bija "uzlabojis" poļu "speciālists" Vispirms izrādijās, ka izejas lampām polis noņēmis mīnusa spriegumu, ar domu, ka priekšspriegumu radīs katoda pretestības. Iznāca, ka tīkliņš lampai karājas pilnīgi gaisā un protams lampa staigā tā ka maz neliekas. Tur tad vismaz no tīkliņa vajadzēja kādu pretestību pret zemi. Kad padevu uz lampu normāi mīnusa spriegumu, tā momentāli pastiprinātājs atvērās un sāk skanēt, bet brīnumi nebeidzās. Jo skaļāk griež ieejas signālu, jo pieaug barošanas spriegums un protams peld miera strāva. Vot ko tādu es dzīvē nebiju redzējis  ::  . To ķīniešu barbloku nu man kvalifikācija nevelk saprast  ::  . No barošanas trafa nāk divi tinumi un kad tiem galā pieliku klasiskus tiltiņus ar kondensātoriem, savienoju abus spriegumus virknē un padevu uz izejas lampām, viss momentāli sāka darboties un pat ļoti labi. Problēma tāda, ka barošana tikai 400V un izejas jauda labi ja 5W. Pirms manas pārbūves anodspriegums bija 500V un pe signāla vēl pieauga  ::  . Skaidrs, ka ķīnieši tur bija savēruši kautkādu sprieguma dubultotāju, bet galīgi šķībi, jo smuki ar oscili varēja redzēt, kā tā shēma vai nu ierosinājās, vai vēl nez kas tur notika. Orģinālo shēmu bez polša nesaprast, jo tur ir gan anodsprieguma aizture uz mistiskas lampas, kura argādina GU50, aizsardzības shēma laikam pret transformātoru pārkaršanu un vēl jaudīgs tranzistors, kurš nu točna pieslēgts caur pakaļu  ::  . 
Varbūt ir kāds spečuks, kurš var ieteikt sprieguma divkāršošanas shēmu variantu tā lai no diviem tinumiem var dabūt vismaz 600V un vēl 300V priekšpastiprinātāj barošanai. Normāli konstruktori ar sprieguma daudzkāršošanu neņamas un uztin pareizu trafu. Es tais dubultotājos esmu pilnīgs nulle, jo uzskatu, ka tā nav pareizi veidot barošanu, bet konkrētam stipreklim nav variantu.

----------


## Slowmo

Citiem vārdiem - Alfs ieberzies uz 600USD. Par tādu ciparu jau vajadzēja kam drusku kvalitatīvākam būt.

----------


## ansius



----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> tieshi taa. caur paneli tachu dzesejas lampas apaksdalja+izvadi. ka paneli pieskruuvee pie shasijas, lielaa meeraa arii shasija kalpo kaa radiators.. te - viss ir slikti..


 Cik nu redzētas OTL konstrukcijas ar 6C33C, lielākoties caurums lampai max., tā sēdināta uz distanceriem, lai karstā lampa vilktu auksto gaisu no šasijas "pagraba"; apkārt panelim un sev garām. Redzēju (tikai uz bildes) pastiprinātāju, kam unificētie ventilatori (stiprināšanas caurumi apbrīnojami sakrīt) uz tapskrūvēm fiksēti kādu puscollu zem paneļa. Tie appūš paneli un lampu, produktivitāte - droši vien, ka regulējas. Rīkam cena gan bija   ::  ...
Vēl atceros no seniem laikiem, kā muzikanti bija pamanījušies tā pastiprinātājus uzcept, ka no izejas lampu paneļiem jau lodalva pilēja   :: .

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

P.S. Sanāks laika, pameklēšu bildi tai konstrukcijai; dikti jau patika   ::

----------


## Didzis

Grūti pateikt, vai tā ir ieberzšanās par 600 $. Konstrukcija smuka, trafi  un droseles arī ir, paka kondensātoru un lampas- ļoti labs konstruktors par to naudu. Ja sūtīt visu pa daļām, sanāks dārgāk un vēl kaste jātaisa  ::  . Cita lieta, ķīnieši paši gan neko no lampu verķiem konstruēt nedrīkst. Lampu ēras ziedu laikos ta ķīnā zvirbuļus sita un katrā māja bija pa čuguna lietuvei- saucās kultūras revolūcija  ::  . Nu nav viņiem speciālistu un vispār, ķīnieši var tikai smuki nokopēt konstrukciju, nevis paši saštukot.
ansius, tādas bildītes es vēl skolā mācijos, a jēga  ::  . Man vajag reālu darbojošos konstrukciju, kura dod ārā vismaz 200mA uz 600-800V ar visiem nomināliem. Cik saprotu, ķīniešiem tur neko nereizināja, jo 180 mikrofaradu kondensātori ir par maziem lai uzkačātu spriegumu un noturētu strāvu. Es vienkārši neesmu redzējis A klases pastiprinātāja shēmu ar sprieguma dubultošanu un vēl pie tik jaudīgām lampām. Visur parasti liek tiltiņu un tad viss notiek.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Man vajag reālu darbojošos konstrukciju, kura dod ārā vismaz 200mA uz 600-800V


 Saslēdz, pamēģini. Vajadzētu darboties. Galu galā PC 200-250W barokļos, kad tos pārslēdz darbam no 110V, primārajā pusē izveidojas sprieguma divkāršotāja shēma ar 200mkf kondensatoriem, bet strāva tur ir >1A.

----------


## kaspich

cirks kaut kaads.. a mees te sazveerestibas teorijas mekleejam..  :: 
principaa jau taa Anshius iemestaa sheema ir vinkaarshaakais, ko tur var uzcept. miinusi, protams - vienpusperioda [pulsaacijas buus nevis 100, bet 50hz, un lielaakas, jo pulsees katra nopuseem]. po tupomu neko mega advanceetaaku iisti nevar izspiest. 
p.s. polis arii laabs  ::

----------


## EZ64

John Broskie's  tiko tiko bija par sprieguma reizinatajiem. 
http://www.tubecad.com/2010/12/blog0197.htm

----------


## kaspich

shis viirs ir liimenii  ::

----------


## Didzis

Uz EL84 vai citām mazjaudīgām lampām jau ir visādas shēmas ar sprieguma dubultošanu, bet ne uz GM70, ne 813 lampu netaisa sprieguma daudzkāršotāju. Acīm redzot tam jābūt kādam pamatojumam? Man kautkā negribās baigi zinātni bīdīt un gribas paņemt gatavu darbojošos shēmu. Neaizmirsīsim, ka runa neiet par ķēķa lampu radio, bet par augstas A klases pastiprinātāju ar riktīgām miera strāvām.

----------


## osscar

Nu man liekas, ka tam par iemeslu dzelteno brāļu vēlme ieekonomēt varu trafos  ::   Un  kā jau minēju - visā šī falšā ekonomija noved pie galvassāpēm, problēmām un konstrukcijas nedrošumu...nu varbūt ar kapeiku izdodas ietaupīt ...bet par kādu cenu ?

----------


## AndrisZ

> miinusi, protams - vienpusperioda [pulsaacijas buus nevis 100, bet 50hz, un lielaakas


 Tāpat sanāk 2 pusperiodu un 100Hz.   ::  
Pulsācijas kā jau diviem virknē slēgtiem kondensatoriem.

----------


## kaspich

nu jaa, uz katra C 50hz pulsacija, nobiidiita faazee. bet - pulsaacijas lielaakas, jo C tiek pieladeeti 2X retaak.

----------


## Didzis

Nu nepaslinkoju un salodēju sprieguma dubultotāju. Dabūju izejā 650V bez slodzes, kā pieslēdz lampas, tā španis nokrīt par kādiem 80-90V. Tai pat laikā španis no transformātora maiņstrāvas tinuma izmainās par voltiem 10-15V. Karoče tas sprieguma dubultotājs ir sū** vismaz ar tiem ķīniešu kondensātoriem. Pats interesantākais, ka atkal novērojama parādība, kad pie signāla spriegums grib pieaugt. Ar klasisku tiltiņu viss notika kā pēc grāmatas un spriegums nemainījās. Laikam jau ne par velti tos prieguma dubultotājus neizmanto. Vismaz es nekad ar tādām muļķībām neesmu nodarbojies un laikam pareizi darīju  ::  .

----------


## AndrisZ

Kondensatoriem ESR un kapacitāte normā?

----------


## Didzis

Ar kapacitāti viss Ok kā jau ķiniešiem-180 mikrofaradu vietā 160  ::  . Salīdzinot ESR ar līdzīgiem kondensātoriem viss Ok un spriegumu labi tur. Pats atrāvos no 650V kaut stipreklis bija izslēgts kāds 20 minūtes  ::  Pēc manas saprašanas sprieguma dubultotājam "nepatīk" drosele, kura stāv tālāk shēma. Kā izmet droseli, tā atkal fons klāt  ::  . Nu nestabili uzvedās tā shēma. Patreiz doma ir uzlikt lielākas kapacitātes kondensātorsu, bet man tādas īstas pārliecības nav, ka sprieguma dubultotājs ir labs risinājums barošanā. Nelaime jau vēl tā, ka sanāk slēgt virknē divus dubultotājus, jo ar 650V ir par īsu.

----------


## kaspich

izejas kaskaadei ar taadiem 4X kaarshotajiem taa buus kaa buus.
katrs no C, kam pievadiits AC, darbojas kaa pretestiiba, kur Z=1/2pii*F*C
ir aizdoma, ka ar 180uF buus krietni par iisu.

interesantaaka ir taa U celshanaas. teoreetiski, ja lampa straadaa bez kropljiem/otseckas,, tad I=const, un nekas nemainaas, pievadot signaalu.
izskataas, ka deelj smukaas 2.harmonikas [kas tur sasniedz labus %] peld prom lampas darba punkts  ::  tb, anoda straava stipri samazianas - kroplji pieaug vee vairaak. taad spaefiska efektu mashiina  :: 

es meegjinaatu sekojoshu variantu: vistupaakais multivibrators [kaut 555], 2 tranji [kas straadaa ar tiem Uin=300V], taalaak diodes+daudzkaarshotaaji.
un to frekveci - ja labi ekraneets, kaut 1..2..5khz, ja bail par piiii fonaa: 20khz. tad kondensatorus vajag nesalidzianami mazaakus, Rout taadam - daudz mazaaks..

----------


## guguce

Ieliec tā transformatora vai vietas izmērus (cik lielu var ielikt). 
Varbūt kādam līdzīgs ir aizķēries.

----------


## Alfs29

Tur paaraak daudz dazhadus spriegumus vajaga  :: 
700v 200mA
300v 150mA
120v 50mA
2x 10v 5A
6.3v 1.5A

tas taa aptuveni ... tos 700 veel varbuut vajaga augstaak celt ... RCA 813 max 2kV anods. Cilveeki ap 1kV darbina.
Reali vajadziigs spec trafs  ::

----------


## kaspich

kopaa kaadi 300W

mjaa.. buutu mans amps, shaja briidi - stop ar esoshaa barotaaja mociishanu un saakam no 0. jaunu, ar atbilstoshu trafu, ondjoriem, korpusu.

tikai, man ir dazhi citi jautaajumi:
1. kaads mums ir izejas trafs? nav liidziiga situaacija?
2. lampas un paareejo lietu termorezhiims. [attieciigi - darbamuzhs].

skumji iisteniibaa  ::

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, teorētiski jau Tev taisnība par harmonikām, bet konkrētā situācijā problēma citur. Ar orģinālo poļu barbloka shēmu vispār bija neizskaidrojami brīnumi. Bez signāla uzregulē lampai miera strāvu teiksim 30mA, kamēr signāls mazs, viss OK. Palielinot ieejas signālu pēkšņi strauji ceļas barošanas spriegums un protams augs miera strāva pat līdz 100mA. Iespaids, ka notiek kautkāda mistiska ģenerācija uz droseles, kuru momentā var ieraudzīt ar oscili. Kad ģenerācija beidzās, španis augšā un protams viss pakaļā. Kā jau teicu, to orģinālo shēmu es izprast nespēju. Kad visu pārbūvēju uz klasiskiem tiltiņiem, pilnīgi nkādu problēmu un viss darbojas kā labākajās mācību grāmatās, tikai anodspriegums biku par mazu un jauda arī. Es domāju, ka pie vainas tie sprieguma dubultotāji, kuri vēl virknē saslēgti un drosele galā. Vienkārši nekur neesmu tādu shēmu redzējis un acīm redzot nedrīkst kraut vienu aiz otra sprieguma dubultotājus. Ko tādu var izdomāt tikai ķīnieši  ::  . 
Būvēt kādu pārveidotāju nu gan nav prāt darbs vietā, kur elementāri vajag trafu ar attiecīgu izejas spriegumu. Tur tak spriegumi ap 1kV un tāds spriegums jau sit tikai vienreiz  ::

----------


## Alfs29

Nu patiesiiba nav TIK skumja.
Priekshas gals (made in Poland) ir pat ljoti ok. 20-20kHz faktiski 0db.
Barbloks = made in HK ... kaut vinjam 600V uz poda brilles padotos ... 

Izejas trafi ir ... nuuuu ..... apaksha staav ok, pie 14kHz saak gaazties. Uz 20 ir -9dB  :: 
... un vainiigi lielaa meeraa ir tieshi trafi, jo uz lampas izejas taada krituma nebija pat pie sliktas baroshanas.
Visas lampas ir aarpusee korpusam, taa, ka neko labaaku, kaa nolikt mazu nelatvieshu puisiiti ar paava spalvu veedekli izdomaat nevar.
Taads arii ir globaalais plaans. Shobriid kautkaa iedarbinam esosho, lai gaidot, kad kaads uztiis vajadziigo trafu nav jaaklausas datorspeakeri  :: 
Tad plaanojam jaunu kasti + http://www.electra-print.com/psss.php izejniekus.
saliekam ari smukus vintage mierastraavas mA-metrinju utt ...  :: 
aaa, nu veel buutu jaaieplaano BlueAlps pocis ar motorinju + puldi  ::

----------


## guguce

Barot no 380V   ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, tas, ka lampas aarpus korpusa - nenoziimee NEKO.
ja Tur apkaart shasijas plate un patrona uz 2 distanceriem - peec jaudas forseshanas vareesi mainit tikai taa..

kaa es dariitu:
patrona paliek kur bijusi - uz distanceriem, BET tai tiek piekabinaata alu radiatora plaaksne.
shasijas apakshaa un virspuses plaaksnei - caurumus. ampa kaajas - gan augstas, lai veesais gaiss smuki tiek cauri apakshai, gar radiatoru, pa augshas plaaksnes caurumiem aaraa, gar lampu.

Didzi - likt virknee jau var, vecajiem tranzistorniekiem augstspriegumu taa arii taisija. taiki tur cita F un mazas I ir/bija..


p.s. lampas neesmu iipashi dzesinaajis, bet shaadus dzeseeshanas radiatorus naacaas likt gaismas efektoros, kur 24v 150/250w halogeeni bija. darba muuzh paildzinaajaas desmitiem reizhu!  :: 


p.p.s. Aldi, nu, piedod, bet es nezinu, KAA var neizvilkt 20khz ar paaris lampas kaskaadeem..  :: 
par trafu.. nu, es tiektu, ka -9db ir skumji. LJOTI skumji.. lai izvilktu 0, sanaak, ka lampa buus +15..20db jaaforsee? kaada IMD taja trafaa buus?  :: 
ne, ne.. sore, salikt, paardot, domaat citu.

----------


## Alfs29

> p.p.s. Aldi, nu, piedod, bet es nezinu, KAA var neizvilkt 20khz ar paaris lampas kaskaadeem.. 
> par trafu.. nu, es tiektu, ka -9db ir skumji. LJOTI skumji.. lai izvilktu 0, sanaak, ka lampa buus +15..20db jaaforsee? kaada IMD taja trafaa buus? 
> ne, ne.. sore, salikt, paardot, domaat citu.


 Tu paarprati. Prieksha un jaudas lampa izvelk visu ideaali. Uz izejas trafa 20khz nevelk.

----------


## osscar

Nu , ja jauna kaste plānota, jauni trafi, tad praktiski - tas jau jauns amps, jo tās jau dārgākās detaļas...tad kapēc vēlreiz kāpt uz tā paša ķīniešu grābekļa - tak uztaisāt kāda normāla aparāta klonu un miers.

----------


## kaspich

> p.p.s. Aldi, nu, piedod, bet es nezinu, KAA var neizvilkt 20khz ar paaris lampas kaskaadeem.. 
> par trafu.. nu, es tiektu, ka -9db ir skumji. LJOTI skumji.. lai izvilktu 0, sanaak, ka lampa buus +15..20db jaaforsee? kaada IMD taja trafaa buus? 
> ne, ne.. sore, salikt, paardot, domaat citu.
> 
> 
>  Tu paarprati. Prieksha un jaudas lampa izvelk visu ideaali. Uz izejas trafa 20khz nevelk.


 nee, es tieshi taa arii sapratu - trafaa -9db. bet, lai dabuutu flat liidz skandai, lampai izeja buutu jaaforsee par +9db, pareizi?
njemot veeraa, ka trafam zudumi tur [visticamaakais] pieaug, pieaugot amplituudai, es to forseeshanu dubultoju.
pieliekam kaut paaris db skandu krituma kompenseshanai - korekcija sanak [elektriska] virs 20db. tas nav nopietni.
taatad: vai nu buus mateeta skanja [dzidru nekaadi nedabuusi],jeb - mezhoniigi kroplji, kaa rezultaataa - bardaks.

interesanti, kaa shis skan, jo deelj skandu Z pieauguma jau tur zinaama forseshana automaataa sanaak..

----------


## kaspich

> Nu , ja jauna kaste plānota, jauni trafi, tad praktiski - tas jau jauns amps, jo tās jau dārgākās detaļas...tad kapēc vēlreiz kāpt uz tā paša ķīniešu grābekļa - tak uztaisāt kāda normāla aparāta klonu un miers.


 
ko Tu ar to kloneeshanu esi iecikleejies! tas tachu elektroniskaas jaunrades tupaakais posms [sore, sore, atvainojos].
reku lampa, dabuu trafu - un iz priekshu. lampu tehnikaa - paaris elementi un izejas kaskaade gatava. ko tur kloneet??????

----------


## Alfs29

Skanja kaa reize arii shobriid bija ljoti laba.
Un doma ir nomainiit trafus. Gan baroshanu sakopt, gan arii izejas trafus.
Bet nu redzees, kas tur sanaaks veel ar sho "atdziivinaashanas" variantu Didzim, tad jau skatiisies taalaak.

----------


## kaspich

iistenibaa - visu cienju. cits Tavaa vietaa pluuktu matus  ::  nekas, Didzis uztaisiis godam!

----------


## Didzis

Pabīdiju zinātni ar sprieguma reizinātāju. Savienoju abus transformatora anodsprieguma tinumus virknē un dabūju pēc sprieguma dubultotāja 900V  ::   tukšgaitā. Kā pievieno vienu lampu, tā španis nokrīt uz 800V, bet ka otru 700V. Nu nav tas normāli, jo maiņspriegums uz transformatora būtiski nemainās. Pamēģināšu protams divreiz lielākus kondensatorus, bet vienalga liekas, ka sprieguma dubultoāsana nav nopietna lieta pie anoda barošanas.

----------


## Didzis

Nu tā, izspiedu visu ko no ķīniešu brīnuma var izspiest  ::  . Vispirms nācās nomainīt ķīniesu diodes, jo pie 900v anodsprieguma tās nosprāga kā mušas. Itkā jau vajadzēja turēt jo bija paredzetas uz 1000V un 2A. ieliku divas 600V diodes virknē(tādas bija mājā kastītē). Paralēli esošajiem kondensātoriem pieliku vel 470 mikrofaradu kondensātorus. Gan diodes, gan kondensātorus nošuntēju ar pretestībām lai izlīdzinātu spriegumus. Tāpat ielodēju virknē ar anodsprieguma tinumu  pretestības, lai "mīkstiāatu" kondensatoru uzlādešanos pie ieslēgšanas. Ķīnieši jau tādiem sīkuimiem vērību nepiegriež  ::  Rezultats ne šads ne tāds. Tagad spriegums no 900V nokrītuz 750V iesledzot anodstrāvu. Vienu lampu vēl barbloks kautcik velk, jo uz lamp prasās 100mA un pat lielākas strāva. Tikai tad lampa pie 800V "atveras" un sāk simetriski ierobežot signālu.  Kā uz abām lampām uzgriež pa 100mA, tā barbloks sagurst un  španis lejā  ::  . Patreiz vienā kanālā var izspiest uz 8 omiem 10V, tas itkā ir normāli šai lampai. Optimāli būtu kādi 1100V un 80mA, jo izskatās, ka 813 lampai nu dikti patīk spriegums un nepatīk liela anodstrāva. Nezinu, varbūt es no tiem sprieguma dubultotājiem neko nerubiju, bet nu es tādu barbloku uzskatu par štruntīgu. Nu nav tas normāli, ka barbloka spriegums tik daudz gurst no slodzes, tai pat laikā spriegums uz trafa sekundārā tinuma gurst minimāli. Ar klasisku diožu tiltiņu un filtra kondensatoriem tādu brīnumu nekad nav bijis. Jā, gadās, ka sāk kūpēt diodes, sāk smirdēt transformators, bet klasisks taisngriezis spriegumu tur  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, pag.
noslogo to daudzkarshotaaju [tad, kad sagurst] un pameeri, kur tas spriegums pazud. piesleedz testeri paraleeli tiem ''raskackas'' C, pameri mainjspriegumu.
principaa, var piemest arii Z tiem kodjoriem: Z=1/2pii*F*C

pie 470uF man sanaak ap 8ohm. ok, 4gab. virkne =32ohm.
nekaads lielais kritums: ap 6V pie 200mA. taatad, U kritums ir kaut kur citur!
ok, uz 8 diodeem [pienjemsim] veel 8V.. nu, bet ne jau 200.

daudzkaarshotaaja sheemu un spriegumus studijaa!!!

----------


## Didzis

Nu baigi man negribs zīmēt shēmu un štukot kā to te foruma ielikt, īpaši tapēc, ka man tā shēma riebjas  :: 
Shēma klasiska, tādu kā tejau forumā publicāja ansius. Vienīgi diodes slegtas pa divām virknē un kondensatori pa diviem slēgti virknē. Tiko pameriju spriegumus. Uz tīkla trafa sekundara tinuma bez slodzes 380V ar slodzi 360V(maiņstrāva, efektīvais spriegums), Uz anoda920V un 750V, uz jebkura kondensatora 230V un 190V attiecīgi zem slodzes.Mēriju ar TL4 testeri, bet ciparnieks voltmetrs dod aptuveni tādus pašus spriegumus, vienkārši bail ar digitālu verķi pa tādiem spriegumiem bakstīties un pāris volti pie 900V ir pilnīgi pofig  ::  . Maiņstrāva uz elektrolītiem merās nesaprotami un tā laikam jābūt  ::  Teoriju studēt man nu galīgi negribas, ja eksperimentāli redzu, ka shēma ir sū** . Ja jau sprieguma reizinātāji būtu tik labi, tad tos plaši ismantotu, bet es vispār tikai vienu shēmu internetā atradu ar dubultotāju. Visās shemās,lai dabūtu 1000V un vairāk, klasika -četras diodes un kondensatori, vai divi tiltiņi un izejas spriegumi slēgti virknē. Uz sprieguma reizinātājiem taisa augstu špani pie mazām strāvām, bet man vajag 200mA pie 1000V

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, nelamaa sheemas, ja pats vnk galaa netiec  :: 

1. prastais secinaajums. zudumi/kritumi ir proporcionaali Iout. ja trafa AC nekriit: 2gab. daudzkaarshotaajus, katru savam kanaalam
2. nuu, kaa nomeeriit AC spriegumu elektroliitam.. shis vairaak iesaceeju sadaljas jautaajums. ar shaadu probleemu taa kaa nebuutu jaalepojas :P

es [globaali] neredzu probleemu Juusu probleemaa (C). bet, ja Tev ir gruuti ielikt detalju nominaalus un pamatinfo, tad.. nu, luugties gluzhi gatavs neesmu..


p.s. taa ljoti prasti piemetot.
1. eff/avg veertiiba uz trafa nokritusi par 20V.. taa kaa diodes nokapaa galus [ar tiem laade C], tad Upeak [pirms diodeem] IISTENIIBAA buus nogaazies 30..35V
2. ja uz C spanis nogaazhaas par 40V, varam pienjemt, ka uz 'raskackas' C sprieguma kritums ir 5V, kas principaa ir ok
3. logjiski, ka 2 saskaitamo summas delta buus katra saskaitaamaa deltas summa, kas nozimee: ja viena posma delta ir 40V, tad abu deltai vajadzeetu buut 80V, ja ir vairaak - skatmaies. jeb, ja Tev ir 3 posmi [3X300V], tad logjiski, delta ir 120V

attieciigi, secinaajums - NEVELK trafs.  :: 

attiecigi, savu p.1 ierosinaajumu ATSAUCU, jo probleema NAV daudzkarshotaajaa  ::

----------


## kaspich

ejam taalaak. 

Tu gribeetu 1000V/100mA uz kanaalu, kopaa ap 200mA. man sanaak 200W NEPAARTRAUKTI.
veel vairaak - Tu gribi, lai tuksgaitas [0W] un pilnas jaudas [200W] noslodzes Uout atskjirtos buutiski mazaak kaa shos 120V jeb 12%.
nu, bez stabilizatora - tas nav logjiski. ko tadu vareeut izpiest no krietna oversized trafa [etaki uz triiskaarshu jaudu, vismaz tinumi] un elektroliitu bateriju [protams, ne simtos uF]..

----------


## Didzis

Es galā tieku ar klasiskām shēmām un principā nekad neesmu izmantojis sprieguma dubultotaju. Domāju, ka nekad arī neizmantošu  ::  
Itkā jau 20V nav liels kritums uz sekundārā tinuma, bet laikam Tev taisnība, ka visi tie sū** pakāpeniski sumējas un galā kritums ir pamatīgs.
A ar to, ka nemāku maiņspriegumu nomerīt uz elektrolīta es nemaz nekautrējos   ::  . Pēc manas saprašanas maiņstrāvai nav jābūt uz barošanas elektrolīta un nekad dzīve uz maiņstravas diapazona neesmu pa kondensatoriem grābstījies.

----------


## kaspich

> Es galā tieku ar klasiskām shēmām un principā nekad neesmu izmantojis sprieguma dubultotaju. Domāju, ka nekad arī neizmantošu  
> Itkā jau 20V nav liels kritums uz sekundārā tinuma, bet laikam Tev taisnība, ka visi tie sū** pakāpeniski sumējas un galā kritums ir pamatīgs.
> A ar to, ka nemāku maiņspriegumu nomerīt uz elektrolīta es nemaz nekautrējos   . Pēc manas saprašanas maiņstrāvai nav jābūt uz barošanas elektrolīta un nekad dzīve uz maiņstravas diapazona neesmu pa kondensatoriem grābstījies.


 
pag. 20V ir VIDEEJAA [kaut kaada alja pseidovideejaa izmainja]. bet tilts laadeejas ar PEAK. ja Tu piesleegtu diodiiti, aiz kuras C uz zemi, un tad meeriitu U izmainjas uz trafa tinumiem [uz taa C], redzeetu PATIESAAKU ainu.

nu, par elektroliitiem. Tu esi gatavs gudri runaat par fonu, par lampu sheemutehniku, bet kaut kaa.. AC ir uz KATRA elektroliita barotaajaa. un tas AC tachu ir jaarekjina, jaameera, jaanoveertee [njemam baroshanas AC pulsacijas, njemam PSRR un ieguustam fonu, ko amps dabuu delj baroshanas pulsacijaam, piem.]. nee, nu ar Tavu piegaajienu - man nav briinums, kaapeec fonu zem -60db neesi dzirdeejis :P piedod, es sjodien esmu ljauns. neviens mani nemiil, un taa  ::

----------


## Didzis

Lielākie spriegumi anodā, uz kuriem esmu būvejis lampinieku, ir bijuši 800V. Divi sekundārie tinumio trafam, divi tiltiņi, elektrolīti ar 450V un abi spriegumi saslēgti virknē. Nu nestaigāja tai variantā anodzpriegums par 120V, kaut izeja bija 100W. vienkarši nekad nav bijusas problēmas un neesmu pat iedziļinajies par cik procenttiem španis staigā. Tiesa uz barošanas trafiem nekad neesmu žmiedzies un tie vienmēr bija ar vismaz divreiz lielāku jaudu kā vajadzētu. vienkārši tādi trafi bija mājā kastītē  ::

----------


## kaspich

> ... Tiesa uz barošanas trafiem nekad neesmu žmiedzies un tie vienmēr bija ar vismaz divreiz lielāku jaudu kā vajadzētu. vienkārši tādi trafi bija mājā kastītē


 nu luuk, te arii atbilde  :: 
gribi shoreiz stabilu spriegumu?
1. 4X daudzkaarshotaajs + virknes stabilizators [ar P=10W ierobezhoshanu, tb, pie 200mA max kritums 50V]
2. pec trafa tilts, tad impulsnieks ar PWM [flyback], uz 200W buus.. interesants pasakums :P

es izveeletos 1. jo tas buutu kas interesants/jauns [bez kopijaam internetaa]  ::

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, maiņstrāvas komponenti uz barošanas elektrolītiem tak skatās ar oscilografu, nevis mēra ar TL4 testeri. Ja maiņstrāvu var nomerīt ar testeri, tad tads pastiprinatājs rūks ka bail  ::  Konkrētajā sprieguma dubultotājā TL4 testeris vienkārši "juka prātā " mainot vadus vietām.
A par to fona līmeni teiksim lampiniekam ar 80W izejā kad uzbūvēsi uz -100dB tad parunāsimies  ::   ::   ::  . Tām štellēm jāiziet cauri pašam   ::

----------


## Didzis

A man nekas jauns un interesants nepatīk  ::   Ja vajag transformātoru, kurš dod tos 900V, tad tāds vienkārši ir jāuztin un  nafig tur nez kādus daudzkāršotājus, stabilizātorus vai pasarg Dievs pārveidotājus.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, maiņstrāvas komponenti uz barošanas elektrolītiem tak skatās ar oscilografu, nevis mēra ar TL4 testeri. Ja maiņstrāvu var nomerīt ar testeri, tad tads pastiprinatājs rūks ka bail  Konkrētajā sprieguma dubultotājā TL4 testeris vienkarsi "juka prātā " mainot vadus vietām.
> A par to fona līmeni teiksim lampiniekam ar 80W izejā kad uzbūvesi uz -100dB tad parunāsimies    . Tām štellēm jāiziet cauri pašam   kaspich


 Didzi, reizeem Tu runaa.. vnk dumiibas.

1. ar TL4. lai nomeeriitu AC kompoenti pie lielas DC komponentes, taa jaameera caur kondensatoru [kas DC atfiltree, protams, uz atbilstoshu spani, virknee kaadus 100 ohm, starp testera spaileem 2 stabilitronus 12V vstrecno posledovatelno];
2. kaapeec ar oscilograafu? Tu vispaar zini, kaads pulsaaciju liimenis ir tiem ampiem anodspriegumam? izpildi p.1 un pameeri  :: 
3. Didzi, par ko mees parunaasim, kad uzbuuveshu? par daudzkaarshotajiem, kur 3 detaljas maldies? Tu tikai nodirst maaki. kad ieliku savu tube sheemu, kaut arii ar sapratni Tev tur vaaji bija, saaki kliegt.. nu, peec tam? klusums. par fonu? saki kliegt. kad izradiijas, ka man JAU ir -90, saakas versijas - lampu skaits ne taads. Tu uzreiz pasaki, cik lampaam jaabuut, lai Tu par sho temu aizvertos? 3? 5? 55?

----------


## kaspich

> A man nekas jauns un interesants nepatīk   Ja vajag transformātoru, kurš dod tos 900V, tad tāds vienkārši ir jāuztin un  nafig tur nez kādus daudzkāršotājus, stabilizātorus vai pasarg Dievs pārveidotājus.


 
taapeec, ka par sarezgjiitu. bet, ar to nebuutu jalepojas.

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, shis ir labs piemeers tam, cik 'nenoderiigas, nevajadziigas un pat kaitiigas' ir modernaakas tehnologjijas/advanceetaki risinajumi komplektaa ar tube izmantoshanu.

1. variants: shis - tube ar 1 pretestiibu iedziita kaut kaadaa rezhiimaa, reaala signala gadiijumaa [delj paara harmonikaam] lampas darba punkts 'peld' prom, Uanoda kaapj augshaa, kriit anoda straava - iestaajas virknes process, viss aiziet raznosaa;
2. variants - lampas darba punkts tiek uzdots un STABILIZEETS. darba laikaa Ianoda, Uanoda nepeld, visi parametri PRECIIZI stabilizeeti.

jaa, otro ar 2 pretestiibaam neuztaisiisi..

starp citu, taa kaa te mums ir SE tad pareizi vadot taas lampas, nav nekaadas vajadziibas uztraukties par anodspriegumu. tas buus stabils/konstants.
baroshanas C jaaizveelas ar rezervi, lai neizsit saakumaa, kad Ianoda=0.
njemam 4X daudzkaarshotaaju [2 diodes virknee nomainam uz 1], bez slodzes bus ap 1300, ar slodzi tuvu 1000. un aizmirstam par probleemu.

----------


## Didzis

Jaudas pastiprinātājam neviens ar TL4 testeri nemēra barošanas pulsācijas un pasarg Dievs vēl caur kondensatoru. Nu nafig ar tādam muļķībām janodarbojas, ja visu var izdarīt ar oscilografu. Man pat līdzstrāvas spriegumupatīk merīt ar oscilografu. Nu labi, par metodikām nav ko te spriedelēt. 
Varu piekrist, ka esmu konservatīvs un nekad netaisīšu shēmu ar impulsu barošanas bloku. Tas gan nav dēļ tā, ka memācētu(gana to sū** ir labots), bet tapēc, ka klasisks barošanas bloks ir praktiski "mūžīgs". Es Tev tūlīt no plaukta varu izvilkt barbloku kuram ir vismaz 50 gadu un tas strādā kā jauns, bet impulsu barbloki pēc dažiem gadiem mirst kā mušas   ::  Man pilnīgi pofig, ka transformātors smags un dārgs, toties tas darbojas perfekti. Nu un , ja kāds duraks ķīnietis ietaupījis tinamo vadu un bezjēgā savēris sprieguma dubultotāju. Es nekad netaupīšu vadu un būvešu klasisku barbloka shēmu, jo tā ir parbaudīta un pec teorijas ir labāka par sprieguma dubultotāju. Jā, esesmu konservatīvs un nebūvēšu speciālu skaņas kropļotāju, kurš dod otro harmoniku un tapēc nepiedalījos vairak tā apspriešanā. Tai pat laikā visu cieņu Tavām pūlēm un  rezultātu. Es tikai atbalsu jebkādu jaunradi.
Ja runa par fona līmeni, tad gan jau var saspringt, sarežģīt shēmu līdz bezjēgai un tuvoties -100db ar fona līmemi, a jēga? Cik man bijusi darīšana ar ģitāristie, tad viņiem vispār fona līmenis pie kājas, ka tik draivs riltīgs  ::  Ja metra attāluma no skaļruņa fonu nedzird, tad skaitās OK, bet tie jau sen ir -60dB  ::  Savukārt shēma ar kenetrona barošanu un droseli barošanā fig var dabūt fona līmeni zem tiem pašiem -60dB. Jā, ar labām diodēm, elektroniskiem filtriem. lieliem kondensatoriem fonu var samazināt, a atkal jēga, ja cilvēks grib dzirdet mīksto klipingu no kemetrona  ::  .

----------


## kaspich

kaa man patiik cilveki, kas 'peld' pa teemu  ::  Didzi, Tavaa vecumaa.. kak to nje udobno.. man butu :P

pag, spriegumu ar osciili? driikst jautaat, kaads tas oscilis? cik zinu, tad USSR osciljiem bija 10 un 20% kljuuda [peec kalibreshanas] vertikaalajaa virzienaa. ko  tad Tu tur meeri?  :: 
nu, un uz taadiem spanjiem ceru, ka liec daliitaaju. pretestibas? 5%?  :: 
nu, pag, par to AC meeriishanu, piedod, taas atrunas kritiku neiztur. tas ir iesaaceeju liimenis. kaa meeriit netradicionaalos apstaakljos.
nu, un globaali saakt teemu - parastie barotaaji labi, impulsnieki slikti [piedevaam, es piedavaaju ari parametrisko, par to Tu taa kaa noklusee] labi, jo tos saprotu, impulsnieki slikti, jo tie mirst.. nu, tad taads epja liimenis.. remonteshana - mees te redzam, kas/ko remontee. remonteeshana neskaitaas. mees te par izstraades liimeni runaajam.
par fonu - pag, pag, nu Tu aizpeldeji no teemas. tikko maaciiji mani fona lietas, tad maaciiji pasham visu saniegt. tagad, kad prasu konkreetibu, saakaas atpakaljgaita - fons nav buutisks.
man izskataas peec moa variantiem, tikai Tu esi sliipeetaaks, lietaas, kur galiigi nerubii, izvairies no konkretiibas, bet saac 'peldeet'. paldies, protams, par teeviskjiigo jaunrades atbalstiishanu. nebuutu taas, nez.. gan jau nekas nebuutu sanaacis  ::

----------


## Didzis

Pag ,pag konkrētajam stipreklim jau es kā reizi sadzinu lampas pareizos režīmos, ko gan nevar teikt par ķīniešiem un poļu meistaru ar līkam rokām. Tagad  es principā pastiprinātāju palaidu, tikai anodspriegums ir par mazu.
Bet vispār man apnika visa tā vāvuļošana. Nezinu, kur Tu rāvi, ka krievu oscilogrāfi neprecīzi mēra spriegumu, bet citādi atdzīstu, ka impulsu barblokus nekonstruēju, sprieguma dubultotājus neizmantoju, spriegumu mēru ar trīsdesmit gadus vecu testeri, kurš nekad nav izgājis labratorijas pārbaudi un neesmu uzbūvejis lampu pastiprinatāju, kuram fona līmenis būtu zem -100dB un vispār esmu iesacējs elektronikā kurš ar to pašu elektroniku pelnu naudu pēdejos trīsdesmit gadus  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Pag ,pag konkrētajam stipreklim jau es kā reizi sadzinu lampas pareizos režīmos, ko gan nevar teikt par ķīniešiem un poļu meistaru ar līkam rokām. Tagad  es principā pastiprinātāju palaidu, tikai anodspriegums ir par mazu.
> Bet vispār man apnika visa tā vāvuļošana. Nezinu, kur Tu rāvi, ka krievu oscilogrāfi neprecīzi mēra spriegumu, bet citādi atdzīstu, ka impulsu barblokus nekonstruēju, sprieguma dubultotājus neizmantoju, spriegumu mēru ar trīsdesmit gadus vecu testeri, kurš nekad nav izgājis labratorijas pārbaudi un neesmu uzbūvejis lampu pastiprinatāju, kuram fona līmenis būtu zem -100dB un vispār esmu iesacējs elektronikā kurš ar to pašu elektroniku pelnu naudu pēdejos trīsdesmit gadus


 
skat. 'instrukcija polzovatelja', pa jaunam - user manual

par paarejo - no comments. vnk, ja 'apnika', tad ko liec savu saapi forumaa?
mani varianti neder, jo
a) vienu nee, jo impulsnieki mirst
b) otru nee, jo vnk nee
c) tresho - viss ir super, tikai viss ir slikti

----------


## kaspich

> 


 
pag, ko jus te galvu jauciet..

1. shis nav sprieguma daudkaarshotaajs. shis uzlaadee katru C DIVREIZ retaak kaa pareizaa daudzkaarshotaajaa, liidz ar to C kapacitaatei jaabuut KRIETNI lielaakai, lai saglabaatu taas pashas pulsaacijas;
2. shis risinaajums pie nevienada [un taada situaacija buus VIENMEER] kapacitaashu sadaliijuma meegjinaas uzmagnetizeet trafu. taapeec arii tas nabags mirst nost..

----------


## kaspich

luk, piemeeram, triiskaarshotaajs.

taatad. uz taadiem spanjiem mums izejaa vajag vairakus elektroliitus virknee? vajag. U jaaizliidzina? shajaa sheemaa pat nav jaaizliidzina.
vieniigie papildus komponenti [tiltu arii uz 1000+ voltiem taa pa fikso nedabuusi, jaasleedz vairaakas diodes virknee] ir 'raskackas' elektroliiti
C1..C4. jaa, pie tadam jaudaam/straavaam sanaak palieli, kaa jau rekjinaaju, pie 470uF Z=30ohm, jeb 6V kritums pie 200mA [caur C1, C2 ies dubulta straava].
toties U ne leilaaks kaa visiem paareejiem.

bet nu normaalas 100hz pulsaacijas uz C[2X biezhaak tiek laadeeti], praktiski nekadas trafa uzmagnetizeeshanas.

----------


## Didzis

Ja godīgi, tad šitādu monstru nekad neesmu redzējis  ::   Nu labi, sametīšu tādu shēmu, a man "jobam ņetokņet" un elektrolõti neaizies pa gaisu. Mani kautkā neikačā maiņstrāvas ķedēs likt elektrolītus   ::  Es jau saku, ka nepārvaldu sprieguma daudzkāršotājus un labratorijas darbus pie 1200V arī neiekača taisīt. Man vajag konkrētu pārbaudītu, darbojošos  shēmu ar  konkrētiem nomināliem.

----------


## kaspich

> Ja godīgi, tad šitādu monstru nekad neesmu redzējis   Nu labi, sametīšu tādu shēmu, a man "jobam ņetokņet" un elektrolõti neaizies pa gaisu. Mani kautkā neikačā maiņstrāvas ķedēs likt elektrolītus   Es jau saku, ka nepārvaldu sprieguma daudzkāršotājus un labratorijas darbus pie 1200V arī neiekača taisīt. Man vajag konkrētu pārbaudītu, darbojošos  shēmu ar  konkrētiem nomināliem.


 
 ::  hvz, labaak iesleedz webkameru kompim. ja uzjobnjiis gaisaa, vismaz redzeesim, kaa  :: 

ja nopietni - protams, ka uz lieliem sapnjiem taadas straavas ir gruuti dabuut. Tev jau izejas C arii sanak virknee sleegti, kapacitaate ta dalaas..
arii shis te, protams, seediisies. bet nu saakotneejais buus dofiga, un taa seeshanaas lielaa meeraa buus reaktiivos elementos [tajos elektroliitos], tb, siltumaa neies.  :: 

ja gribi 2kaarshotaaju, tad to peedejo tiltu ar C3, C4, C7 njem nost!


p.s. tie C1..C4 izskataas/ir mainjspriegumaa tikai pret gnd. pashi pret savu - izvadu vinji vnk tiek uzlaadeti un viss  ::

----------


## janys

http://www.seekic.com/forum/22_circuit_ ... UPPLY.html kaut ko atradu google nezinu vai tā ir istā shēma

----------


## kaspich

nu, atkariibaa no taa, ko mekeleji.
taa ir shemas dalja.
Q201 un Q202 ir multivibrators [trafs nav atteelots], taalak - vienpusperioda daudzkaarshotaajs. sheema/ideja nederees vairaku iemeslu deelj. ja interesees, klaastiishu siikaak.

----------


## Didzis

Tad nu beidzot sataisīju ķīniešu pastiprinātāju uz 813 lampas. Latvijā ar transformatoru tīšanu ir zināmas problēmas, bet nu gods godam uztina vīri transformātoru kā vajag. Bišku krievulaiku stilā, bet galvenais, ka pareizi. Izejas lampas baroju ar 1000V un strāvu caur lampu 100mA. Priekšpastiprinātāju ar 300V no atsevišķa tinuma. Kvēle pēc taisngrieža 10V pie 225V. Vārdu sakot, viss kā vajag. Spriegumi no slodzes nestaigā, bet nu trafa dzelzis krietni lielāks kā ķīniešiem. Radiotehnikā brīnumi nenotiek un, ja vajag tādas strāvas, tad dzelzim jābūt attiecīgi lielam  ::  . Visa shēma klasiska bez kādām HI ENDistu navarotiem, ja vien neskaita, ka nav atgriezeniskās atpakaļsaites.  Anodspriegumu ieslēdz ar atsevišķu slēdzi kad lampas iesilušas. Pie pareizas barošanas, nekas neierosinās un un viss darbojas apsolūti stabili. Pastiprinātājs dod A klasē 20W pie 3% kropļojumiem. Kad paskatījos harmonikas, tad , ar manu tehnisko domāšanu, tāds pastiprinātājs principā nevar skanēt http://fotki.lv/lv/Mimivat/comments-33315163/   Stulbākais tas, ka skan un vēl ļoti patīkami  ::   Es gan bišku piekoriģēju frekvenču raksturlīkni ar priekšpastiprinātāju, jo izejas transformātori nav sevišķi labi uztīti un nogāž augšas  http://fotki.lv/lv/Mimivat/comments-33315165/  Man nepatīk visi audiofīlu skaņas raksturojumi, bet tiešām nejūt tos mežonīgos kropļojumus un skaņa smuka. Kā tas var būt, es nesaprotu. Es tak uz osciologrāfa jau ar aci redzu sinusoīdas kropļojumus   ::   Nenoliedzami, 813 lampas izskatās iespaidīgi,  visa istaba gaiša un  uzreiz skaidrs, ka skan lampinieks   ::   Kropļojumi pie 10W nokrīt uz 1,7% http://fotki.lv/lv/Mimivat/comments-33315164/  Klausījos uz profesionāliem JBL studijas tuvās zonas monitoriem ar 87dB jūtību.
Atvainojiet, bet bildes es šai forumā neprotu pievienot. Laikam kvalifikācija nevelk  ::

----------


## JDat

Kādu bildīti ka tas zvērs izskatās arī ieliksi? Varbūt pat pustumsā, lai siltāka skaņa būtu...  ::

----------


## tornislv

O, mani jau citēt sāk masveidā!  ::  (izlasīju JDat parakstu) ...

Jā, epopeja ar lampinieku ir veiksmīgi galā, žēl ka Kaspich to nesagaidīja.

----------

